# Europicolla green scale?



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Me again...

Had a look inside the boiler and noticed green scale. I've not seen inside my gaggia boiler to see what a boiler usually looks like, but I don't believe their should be any green.

Below is initial photo and then after a soak with diluted white vinegar.

Still very green - not sure what to do next.

Was sold as having no scale so a bit of a shame - but it was relatively cheap so hoping it's fixable.

Any ideas what to try next?

Thanks,

Harry


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I believe they are made of copper, and, when oxidised, will go green. Not sure whether it's normal or not though.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I believe they are made of copper, and, when oxidised, will go green. Not sure whether it's normal or not though.


I would think completely normal. Copper Carbonate isn't it, or verdigris when you see it on an old church roof that used copper sheets rather than lead. And so a reaction of the metal to presence of normal air. Not really scale I think which is a deposit clinging to metal surfaces after Calcium precipitates out of the water in contact with it. Maybe Copper Carbonate is an indicator of the use of low Calcium (soft) water?


----------

